

 Gene change in cannibals reveals evolution in action  - prat
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn18172-gene-change-in-cannibals-reveals-evolution-in-action.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news

======
bh23ha
ONE amino acid! I know South Park used "Praise Science!" as a joke, but damn
if I don't feel like saying it earnestly.

------
Mz
This is what we need (well, maybe just me): Articles about genes and evolution
that are informative, readable, and scandalous enough to be linkbait.<wink>

(Full disclosure/serious explanation: I have a genetic disorder and have done
a lot to get myself well when doctors claim it can't be done. Yet my "science"
background is sort of weak. By that I mean that in spite of the rigorous
methods we use around here to effectively get well against all odds, I tend to
not understand medicalese. My methodology is rigorous but I face challenges
when trying to do research online. So anyone who wants to post more of this
type of -- very readable -- stuff, I would be personally grateful. )

------
teeja
Why did I read that 'in cannabis' ??

